# I totally respect your advice, opinions and help



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m trying to gain as much knowledge as I can on this Covid. I have lost a couple friends and have one more in the hospital, on a ventilator. If anyone has had covid, what were your instructions on taking care of yourself after you have Ben sent home.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Tag said:


> I’m trying to gain as much knowledge as I can on this Covid. I have lost a couple friends and have one more in the hospital, on a ventilator. If anyone has had covid, what were your instructions on taking care of yourself after you have Ben sent home.


The highwire with Del Bigtree


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your friends. I have lost a few and had a few others hit and recovered. Thankfully those who recovered got fully better- I don't know anyone with serious long-c, doesn't sound like that is any fun. I haven't been sick myself so I don't have any direct advice, just sympathy for you and yours. Hope you stay well and your friends recover well.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Tag said:


> what were your instructions on taking care of yourself after you have Ben sent home.


Eat fiber. One tablespoon a day is enough. COVID kills by oxygen deprivation AND by kidney failure thanks to the diarrhea it gives you. Fiber stops that from happening.

Mind you, this is from experience. I did not go to the doctor when I got this virus. There was no vaccination back then and certainly no medicine, so no point. Just kept monitoring my blood oxygen level. And yes, get a blood oxygen meter too. They are inexpensive and available online. You wear them on your finger. If it drops to below 93% or lower, go to hospital without a hello-hi. Just go.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Eat fiber. One tablespoon a day is enough.


And for Gawd's sake have it with water in a glassful of water (or milk). If you have it dry, it'll expand in your throat and choke you to death.

This fiber expands in contact with water like you wouldn't believe. One spoon will fill your stomach and keep your insides clean.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have upped my water intake and added an extra dose of vitamins.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

vitamins extra vit C,zinc and collodial silver,plus sunshine and fresh air,i have had it twice once in 2019 before there was any thing and once a few months back,for me it was bad but i have been a whole lot sicker with the flu,my stepdaughter and my daughter both got the covid pnuemonia and step daughter got antibiotics,daughter got monoclodial {?} also water,lots of water.take care my friend we will keep you all in our Prayers


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I've also made it a habit to swallow a multi-vitamin every day. Anything that makes you feel good.

After getting vaccinated I was hungry all the time (Chinese vaccine... makes you hungry, no joke!)... so I was having a ton of ice cream. It's not exactly great for you but hey I couldn't help it.

Now it's winter and I am freezing to death and I can't even think of ice-cream....

And yes... have more water than you think you need. Fiber stops water loss. Find sources of fiber.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

FWIW- the omicron variant is going around fast enough that it is likely most of the country will get it. And since it partly overcomes the vaccine this includes the vaccinated. Although the vaccine does generate a response that reduces the likelyhood of serious symptoms, hospitalization, and death. So many scientists are now saying that we should all expect to get omicron, and the decision to make is whether to be vaccinated or unvaccinated when you get it. The therapies like monoclonal antibody infusions and the new anti-virals seem to help but are not magic bullets. And due to the virus evolving past the vaccine (like flu does every year) it is likely that the current vaccines will continue to become less effective as new variants continue to emerge leading to the development of new vaccines (again, much like annual updated flu shots).

Not making recommendations, not judging, and not pretending that this is the only opinion out there. Just what the scientists and medical people are saying as per the request at the start of the thread.

So, with that, let the memes of ridicule rain down.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Avoid the "info" provided by "shock jocks"
Give your natural immunity a boost , decent diet (obesity and hyperglycemia are #1 risks) , Vit D supplements 4000iu daily , avoid the 3 Cs ( contaminated areas , crowds and continuous exposure) , best vaccine is looking to be a mild case of omicron.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank everyone for your replies. I just talked to a friend of mine who is waiting for their test results. I ask what do they do if their test turns out negative. Whether positive or negative they say do not just lay around. Move around as much as possible and like your replies drink fluids and take vitamins. Try to avoid pneumonia as much as you can.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

The home tests at least are all over the wall in terms of reliability. i know of two sets of people , one married , that were together in confined spaces and crowds who all four came down ill. One of each tested positive while the other was negative and in both cases , the one who felt the worst was negative. Go figure , even the CDC finally admitted how misleading their numbers are , last I saw death rate from covid now hovers around 0.27% and 75% of those have at least 4 co-morbidities involved


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Tag said:


> Thank everyone for your replies. I just talked to a friend of mine who is waiting for their test results. I ask what do they do if their test turns out negative. Whether positive or negative they say do not just lay around. Move around as much as possible and like your replies drink fluids and take vitamins. Try to avoid pneumonia as much as you can.


Great advice. I have an elderly ailing father who has been admitted to the hospital twice with breathing problems over the past year. Both turned out to be bacterial pneumonia that was easily treated with antibiotics thankfully. Always good to remember there is more than one kind of fish in the sea.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Here is some early / emerging research on potential long term effects where cognitive declines proportional to symptom severity may be one of the long term effects. May be of interest as well. 

Two of my three kids had confirmed symptomless cases, the third may have also had it. Both are young and healthy with one getting a deep workup as part of collegiate athletics (a close look for myocarditis). Neither is having any serious long term affects but both swear they had a "post covid fog" for a while after recovering. I didn't really notice- they were just the normal happy-goofy to me but they said they were having word-find trouble and feeling "foggy" for a while afterwards. Several co-workers / friends / acquaintances have described a similar thing. 

Food for thought, or memes, or...

The actual article- DEFINE_ME

A laypersons summary- Recovered COVID Patients May Have Significantly Reduced Intelligence, Suggests Large Study


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

there was a "foggy" period after the last go round-for me-lasted about 3-4 days,kind of like what i remember after smoking weed,Waaaaay back in the day,lol


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> they were having word-find trouble and feeling "foggy" for a while afterwards. Several co-workers / friends / acquaintances have described a similar thing.


Had the exact opposite effect on me. I could suddenly remember names and stuff I had forgotten looong ago.... I can remember shitte from when I was one year old. I thought the effect would wear off with time.... it does not.

Point is, it DOES effect the brain.









Finally got vaccinated!


Went to hospital early morning and got in line. No breakfast, no nothing. Was surprised to see people still ahead of me. When they opened up, they gave everyone papers to put in their phone number, National ID number, etc... Then they took my medical history. All this took a little time. But...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Our friends son has been diagnosed with Covid and he called to me to stay away. His son Nikolas is going to their shop for a couple hours a day to keep moving, hopefully to keep from getting pneumonia. They keep the shop locked so customers can’t get in.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sorry to hear this news, hoping for the best possible outcome for your friends.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Interesting lay article on hydroxychloroquine. Describes some of the history, biochemistry, and how it may have some potential- especially if evolving variants change the way they enter cells.









Does A New Study Really Show That Hydroxychloroquine Might Be Effective Against Omicron?


Does A New Study Really Show That Hydroxychloroquine Might Be Effective Against Omicron?




www.iflscience.com


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

And this on the omicron wave- while it is big it may pass through quickly. The story is specifically about NH but also alludes to national trends which are similar. 

If correct omicron should fade about as quickly as it rose. 

After that the question will be if things calm down or if we get yet another variant- like something that can overcome immunity (current vaccines and natural induced by omicron infection).









Model predicts COVID-19 in New Hampshire will rise through February, drop quickly


New models predict that the omicron variant of COVID-19 in New Hampshire will lag behind the national trend, with cases and deaths climbing before dropping off quickly.




www.wmur.com


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

My back goes out every 2 or 3 times a year. And it went out twice in the last 6 weeks. I didn't have any other symptoms and was frequently for with temp and blood-ox. But wondering if I may have had a mild case- maybe something on par for what is expected in a fully vaccinated person. Didn't get tested so don't know for sure.









Are Muscle Aches Or Back Pain A Symptom Of Omicron?


Many have experienced body aches, back pain and calf pain with a COVID infection recently. Here's why that may be happening.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> wondering if I may have had a mild case- maybe something on par for what is expected in a fully vaccinated person.


I think that's exactly what happened.



High Desert Flipper said:


> And it went out twice in the last 6 weeks.


Yep.....

I was most affected in the digestive system. And it started acting up like 2 weeks before the covid itself became obvious. This kind of gut-covid is one of the most severe they say.... it took out my abs and I couldn't stand straight without getting very tired.

Point is, if it messes with that area, you'll experience back and hip trouble. I had more than one sprain in the lower back area and that too, many moons after the covid was done and over with.

Only way out is have extra multi-vitamins, I guess. And do gentle exercises to get strength back in that area.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Maybe or maybe not for me. Hard to tell without a test. My back going out wasn't anything new and it wasn't really any different from other times. May have been it, or may have been coincidence. Hard to say at this point. At any rate, some core exercises, rest, and anti-inflammatory meds have me and my back feeling better.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Maybe or maybe not for me. Hard to tell without a test. My back going out wasn't anything new and it wasn't really any different from other times. May have been it, or may have been coincidence. Hard to say at this point. At any rate, some core exercises, rest, and anti-inflammatory meds have me and my back feeling better.


Brother it might just be age and weather changes,lol. mine gets worse evry year,but stretching [yoga] and exercise help,Hope you get to feelin better soon


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

skarrd said:


> Brother it might just be age and weather changes,lol. mine gets worse evry year,but stretching [yoga] and exercise help,Hope you get to feelin better soon


I agree, it has been periodic for a long time and slowly increasing over the years. I actually doubt mine was covid related. No other symptoms and pretty much same as other times my back went out.

Similar to your advice, mine correlates with lack of activity. Usually hits me when I neglect myself- core work and stretching the whole chain helps. 

I posted the article since I thought it was interesting and it was new to me. Usually hits me when I neglect myself- core work and stretching the whole chain helps.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Aaaand here we go AGAIN....

















From almost nothing to over 8%. That is VERY high.









Over 100 million fully vaccinated. Otherwise it would be so much worse.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A gentleman said he tested positive for the omicron variant, and was told to treat it like a bad cold. Hope everyone is staying well


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Tag said:


> and was told to treat it like a bad cold.


Herbal tea... green tea... chai... ANY tea... does actually help. Keeps one hydrated too.

Hot tomato soup and lemonade did wonders for me too.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I grew up on number 3 and 4. Number 6 kept me alive when I got sick. But it's number 5.. lentil soup... that I can't get enough of. I have it almost every other day.

As for fiber, I realized I have another excellent source.... these things:









Cut 2 or 3 of them into quarters (or not) and wrap them in paper napkins. Zap in microwave for 3 minutes. Perfectly steamed, add to your lunch dinner. Have with butter. You'll get more than enough fiber. And vitamins.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

As for tea... (this is an ASMR video... don't take too seriously  )


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

How to make chai (milk tea).









I use tea bags. Put some milk in a cup, add sugar and the teabag (I don't use much water... I like it super milky). Microwave your cup for a minute. Take it out and stir it around. Add an ice cube to bring the temperature down... it'll still be hot after. The perfect cup of tea in 2 minutes (my way).


----------

